# variable PATH sur MacOS ?



## axel584 (2 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais savoir dans quel fichier je dois rajouter des repertoires dans le PATH pour qu'ils soient pris en compte quand j'ouvre un terminal.

Merci pour votre aide,

Axel


----------



## axel584 (2 Mars 2007)

je n'ai pas précisé, mais j'utilise MacOS (j'espere être dans le bon forum  ...)

Merci,

Axel


----------



## ntx (2 Mars 2007)

Ca dépend du shell que tu utilises : variable SHELL
bash -> .profile (par défaut)
csh -> .cshrc
tcsh -> .tcshrc
...


----------



## bompi (3 Mars 2007)

Pour des variables d'environnement statiques (ne d&#233;pendant pas d'autres variables d'environnement), tu as aussi le fichier _~/.MacOSX/environment.plist_. Il a l'avantage d'&#234;tre "agnostique" (il ne d&#233;pend pas du shell choisi).
Voir ici.


----------

